# visa concern



## A.Sharpe (Jan 4, 2015)

Hiya 

I've just handed in my visa application for a settlement spousal visa my biometrics were taken on the 29/12/14. I have just joined this forum and came across some posts regarding the time frame waiting for a reply . I was told by the lady who assisted me at Teleperformance that it would take 6-12 weeks , she also said its a very quiet time now so I may hear from them sooner. After reading some of the posts regarding the wait , I am beginning to think it may take a lot longer than I was told and what I read on the UK website. 
It's quite stressful the last time I saw my husband was when our little baby was born , he stayed here for 3 weeks . Our son is now 4 months and hasn't seen his dad apart from over Skype , also we applied for a British passport for him and we received it a while back now. 

I'm beginning to think this is going to take a lot longer than 12 weeks . Also I did not use an Immigrations agent or solicitor .

I have children from a previous relationship , my husband and I successfully went through a lengthy court battle with their dad and we eventually won the case , the High courts granted us custody and permission to migrate with my children. 

My husband who is a British citizen by birth had contacted the home offices in England and they confirmed that we didn't have to use an agent or solicitor so long as we have obtained the relevant permission and include the court order in my application.

We also pass the financial requirements over and above what they ask for , my husband works at a reputable company in the whole of Europe and has worked for them for over 20 years , so we meet the financial requirements. 

I honestly didn't see the need for an agent or solicitor , as when I did contact an agency they said to me I've obtained everything I require and it should be fairly straight forward and by this time I had already collected all the info I needed and done most of the requirements by myself with months and months and hours on the net researching.
so when I was told an agents fee would be R 12 000 per application I was speechless, not only did I have to pay R 16.373 per visa that's x3 now I would also have to pay an additional R 36.000. which is just ridiculous . I already spent over R 200 000. on a court case and I certainly didn't intend on spending anymore money, we just purchased a house in England and that would need furnishing too. 
We do have accommodation when we move initially , my husbands family home which is privately owned and completely paid off also has more than enough room for us , the only person occupying that home is my mother-in-law and my husband at present as she is quite ill at the moment.

I have heard of a lot of people who use a solicitor or agent , I certainly didn't and I hope that we aren't penalised for that as we shouldn't be. it was fairly straight forward , the supporting documents I had handed in for myself alone could not fit into a lever arch file , I had to bind it up with twain and the lady struggled to put into the visa folder. I also sent in 2 50 pocket flip files supporting documents for both my children. 
everything from 12 months bank statements to 12 months payslips, bonus slips , flight details of when my husband was here in SA also from when I was in England as well as holidays we had overseas (whatever I could find atleast), pictures of our wedding and of every visit , letters from friends and my mother in law , house plan showing the floor plan and catalogue of the house , papers confirming its a free home , letters confirming my husband lives there , p60 , letter of employment , court order granted , emails , receipts of gifts sent to and from us , receipts I kept from stuff we had paid for at our wedding reception , we also got married in England , Cambridge. and we had a reception in SA for my family.i even sent facebook screen grabs and whats app grabs as well as bbm chats , smses .

I truly pray and hope we hear from them within the time frame they have given us as more time goes by our son will not know his dad , my husband has missed every important thing in his life , and it is very disheartening , although only 4 months old he knows people and it would just break our hearts if he doesn't take to his dad when he does see him. 

our entire lives are on hold . its not a very nice feeling , extremely stressful not only for us but for the children too.


----------

